# guppy problems --weird



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

last month I lost 2 guppies in 2 separate tanks. Both were balloon guppies that I had bred. They were from the same litter.I had originally started out with the great grandmother 4 years ago.
One developed pink swellings in its side and despite eating well it died overnight after being treated for parasites internal and external. it also went very dark inside.
The sister that was in a different tank was lying on the bottom of the tank the day after the other one died. She was very dark in color and panting. She died within a couple of hours.The night before she had been swimming about and eating.
Now another sister from the litter- but not a balloon guppy has developed a circular area in her flank. It is a different color that her body and has a pink area in the center.she is in another tank. ( I have 8 tanks)
I am totally stumped as to what this could be. The girls are in different tanks and have not been together for about 6 months. 
I have never had a parasite problem with any of my fish in either of the 3 tanks. Since they are all about 8-9 months old I am wondering if it is something genetic or if they somehow have developed an internal parasite that kills quickly. When what ever it is starts- they go quickly.
Internet search has not turned up anything usefull.
Any ideas??


----------

